# Please list the brand name of rabbit litter you use



## Sox (Oct 26, 2009)

Hi guys

If you are from Australia, could you please state what brand name and type of rabbit litter you use please?

I am currently using Wonder Wheat which is fantastic, biodegradable, flushes down the loo and doesn't smell of pee whatsoever but it is breaking the bank. So expensive at $22 for a 8 litre bag which lasts me about 3 weeks with scooping out carefully and retaining what I can keep. 

Can't afford it and need to change to something else. Interested to know what others use. American/Canadian brands etc may not be available to us.

Your help is muchly appreciated.

Carol:bunnydance:


----------



## PepnFluff (Oct 27, 2009)

I'm in NZ but im sure you'll be able to get them over there, they're wood fire pellets, look like rabbit pellets but a smidge bigger. I find they have a nice pine scent and don't break the bank at all with $10 for a 20KG bag of them. They should be available at bunnings or one of those home DIY stores.


----------



## cheryl (Oct 27, 2009)

I used to buy woody pet for my bunnies quite a longwhile ago ,then pet stock stopped selling it,so i started to buy recycled paper litter,they're ..and i've justbrought it for the bunnies ever since...I buy the 35 litre bag...which cost's me $22.


----------



## l.lai (Dec 21, 2009)

I use Breeders Choice, recycled newspaper pellets from Woolworths or Coles. Cheap, safe and biodegradable!


----------



## crystal (Dec 21, 2009)

thank you for asking this question. 

I think I will write down the names on a piece of paper and put it in my wallet so I can check out some of them! 

I know my parents will appreciate a reduced odour... and so will I for that matter.


----------



## katadvokat (Dec 30, 2009)

Hi All
I use Woody Pet. It's harder to find suppliers now via the website but there is a contact. www.woodypet.com.au I get a 13kg bag for $16 from a fodder store. 
Also have heard of Oz-pet pelleted wood litter. If you can find plain old wood pellets (accelerant free)try get them.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jan 1, 2010)

katadvokat wrote:


> www.woodypet.com.au



OMG this stuff is cheap.


----------



## Sweets (Mar 17, 2010)

I also use breeders choice cat litter. It's really good & pretty cheap!


----------



## PeytonBunny (Mar 20, 2010)

I use...uuummmmm....ummmm....(quick dash to the kitchen to find the name).....DR HARRY'S LIGHT AND EASY...it's cheap, biodegradable and absorbs the smell...I get it from Coles or Woolworths...


----------



## cheryl (Mar 21, 2010)

*PeytonBunny wrote: *


> I use...uuummmmm....ummmm....(quick dash to the kitchen to find the name).....DR HARRY'S LIGHT AND EASY...it's cheap, biodegradable and absorbs the smell...I get it from Coles or Woolworths...



Hey Kerri,i know you have just the one bun..but i was thinking...that Dr Harry's brand is like around$10...for a 15 litre bag...i think it's 15 litre..i cannot remember now....but if you buy breeders choice recycled paper litter it is only around $16 for a 24 litre bag...which would last you a long time with just Peyton and which are available in Coles and Woolworths....or even better you could go to Pet Stock and buy a 35 litre bag of breeders choice for around $23...that's what i have bought for a long time now..

Just wanted tolet you know


----------



## PeytonBunny (Mar 21, 2010)

Thanks Cheryl. I have seen Breeders Choice in my supermarket but was worried that because it looked a lot like rabbit pellets Peyton might eat it :embarrassed:

I'll get it next time I go shopping and try it out..


----------



## Sox (Mar 22, 2010)

After reading this, I've changed over to Breeders Choice. It's convenient that it's available in the supermarket and very cheap. Thanks guys!


----------



## crystal (Mar 24, 2010)

this price comparison is interesting, because I bought a bag of the breeders choice (after seeing it here) and the same size bag of the dr harry stuff. and I am almost certain the dr harry one was slightly cheaper for the same size 15 litre bag. that was from safeway... puzzling. 

I haven't opened the dr harry one yet but the breeders choice recycled paper is doing pretty well. I wish I had got this stuff sooner!


----------



## Anaira (Mar 30, 2010)

Breeders Choice is great stuff; only you Auzzies are being greedy and keeping it all to yourselves.:tears2:It's no longer being imported into N.Z. and America. :expressionlessThe next best thing is twice the price in stores. I'm going to start to make my own now.:sigh:


----------



## cheryl (Apr 10, 2010)

LOL!....but i know how much of a pain it is when you love a product so much and buy it all the time and then they stop it....very annoying.


----------



## Flopsyrabbit (Jan 6, 2012)

The breeders choice cat litter is that ok for rabbits


----------



## stormy55 (Apr 30, 2012)

I use breeder's choice cat litter which is a paper based pellet


----------



## jessicalferguson (Jun 24, 2012)

Breeders choice is great!


----------



## stormy55 (Jun 24, 2012)

I use a 30 litre bag of breeders choice cat litter for $22 at local fodder store in Murray Bridge


----------



## Anaira (Jun 26, 2012)

I'm happy to say kiwi's kicked up such a fuss, breeders celect is back over here.  It's good stuff!


----------



## AllieMoore (Jul 7, 2012)

Breeders choice  Haven't got my bunny yet, but I used it when I had pet rats. Best stuff ever.


----------



## cheryl (Jul 8, 2012)

Yeah breeders choice is the best litter...i had used that with all my bunnies..


----------



## Flopsyrabbit (Jul 8, 2012)

Wow sounds like breeders choice is the way to go then!


----------



## Toady (Jul 8, 2012)

I use Breeder's Choice too, having kitties it's just as easy to use the one litter for everyone


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jan 5, 2014)

Stall Dry. Its a wood Pellet


----------



## FreezeNkody (Jan 5, 2014)

I use wood pellets for a wood stove. It's all natural, no accelerant it's cheap I pay $4 for a 50 pound bag.  stuff is called pennywise wood stove burning pellets


----------



## honeybunnies (Jan 5, 2014)

Hi,

I also use the breeders choice cat litter, that is recycled newspaper pellets. As everyone has mentioned, they absorb urine & odour really well. I get mine from Animal Tuckerbox or Petbarn. You get a big 30 litre bag for $18 to $20.


----------



## Azerane (Jan 10, 2014)

I wasn't very happy with breeder's choice for Bandit, too smelly. I switched to Oz-Pet cat Litter which is a compressed wood pellet. Costs the same amount, but I get more use out of a bag I reckon and there's less smell compared to before


----------



## Troller (Jan 10, 2014)

Wood stove pellets, $4/40lb. Cheap and plentyfull. I used to use the newspaper pellet cat litter but found it too pricey and my rabbits didnt notice a difference.


----------

